# Summer League 2009



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Game 1- 7/14 Memphis
Game 2- 7/15 Detroit
Game 3- 7/17 Sacramento
Game 4- 7/18 Chicago
Game 5- 7/19 Washington


The roster isn't set as of this point but Hill and Douglas will be there. It will be nice to follow their progress.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks bball for the update!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Blake Ahearn, Alex Acker, Wink Adams will be on the roster according to this link


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

We start tomorrow against Memphis. Finally our first look at Douglas and Hill.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*T.D (Douglas) was our most impressive player on the court.* 

Hill is a NBA ready "hustler" who will get better in the paint with playingtime. Hill need to watch a year of David Lee in the paint positioning himself for the defensive rebounds. 

Tskitsvili better make the team, he showed impressive signs of being that C/F that Hill & Curry will need next season. 

Carter hustling on both sides of the floor have to be refine with a jumper.

I liked SG-Ron Howard mixing it up better than I liked Almond and Crawford

Almond scoring with no passing skillz, and no defense is still questionable. 
One would've thought Almond & Crawford had the skillz to take control of this SLG with the poor performance we got from PG-Ahearn and C-Sene on the court. 



Who was #14 ???


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Knicks SL Roster*

3 Wink Adams G 6-0 200 3 /9/1985 Nevada-Las Vegas R
13 Alex Acker G 6-5 185 1/21/1983 Pepperdine 2
11 Blake Ahearn G 6-2 190 5/27/1984 Missouri State 2
30 Morris Almond G 6-6 225 2/2/1985 Rice 2
44 Warren Carter F 6-9 220 4/ 23/1985 Illinois R
5 Joe Crawford G 6-5 210 6/17/1986 Kentucky 1
23 Toney Douglas G 6-1 200 3/16/1986 Florida State R
6 Patrick Ewing, Jr. F 6-8 240 05/20/1984 Georgetown R
43 Jordan Hill F 6-10 235 7/ 27/1987 Arizona R
17 Ron Howard G 6-5 200 11/14/1982 Valparaiso R
47 Yaroslav Korolev F 6-10 245 05/7/1987 Moscow 2
40 David Noel F 6-6 230 2/27/1984 1
18 Mouhamed Sene C 6-11 230 5/12/1986 Senegal 3
50 Rashaad Singleton C 7-0 270 5/22/1987 Florida Southern R
55 Nikoloz Tskitishvili F 7-0 225 4/13/1983 Intl 4

NEW YORK KNICKS SUMMER LEAGUE SCHEDULE (All Times PDT)

DATE OPPONENT LOCATION TIPOFF
Tuesday, July 14vs. Memphis3:00 p.m. Cox Pavilion
Wednesday, July 15vs. Detroit1:00 p.m. Cox Pavilion
Friday, July 17vs. Sacramento3:00 p.m. Cox Pavilion
Saturday, July 18vs. Chicago3:00 p.m. Cox Pavilion
Sunday, July 19vs. Washington1:00 p.m. Cox Pavilion


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Douglas had 11 assists, very impressive.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

We got it handed to us by the Pistons yesterday by 23 96-73.

-Hill had 14 points, 5 boards, and a block. I have been very encouraged by his play so far. 

-Toney Douglas handed out 10 assists, which makes for his 2nd straight double digit assist game in as many days. He is showing he could excel running the PG spot in our system. 

-Joe Crawford scored 10 points for the 2nd game in a row, and Morris Almond chipped in 11. It looks like one of those 2 might compete for a roster spot. 

Day off today and we start back up friday against the Kings. Douglas will have his hands full wth Tyreke Evans.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks still have the poorest coaching-staff in the NBA.....*Austin Daye is the 6.11 SF that we expected Gallo to be, he has an inside/outside offensive IQ talent that can switch off to the PF position in the running game like Wilson Chandler does. 

The 6.11 Daye plus the 6.8 Summers confused the Knick coaches on switching and both dominating the SF & PF position on both sides of the court (the two players are decent but together on the court they are great), the two players are the Pistons SLT Starters & Finishers. Reminding me of the chemistry tandem of Chicago rookie Deng & Nocioni and the Knicks bigman headcoach Mark Aquire rookies Frye & Lee. 


The Knicks summer league team got beat at the SF position in both games b/c we dont have a SF (Gallo) or Center to play 20 minutes alongside of Douglas & Hill as Starters and Finishers. 

I will repeat it again, *"our Knick coaches are bums"* b/c they have yet to let Jordan Hill perform at the SF position for 6 minutes in either game. Or let Douglas perform at the SG position for 6 minutes with Ahearn at the PG. 

Why was G/F-Ron Howard DNP for the Piston game when his defense shut down Memphis Arthur, Young, and Williams in the 3rd qtr. for a Knick 10 point lead? Aker is 0-13 in both games and Carter is just a slashing Dominique Willkins with dreads (no IQ of the defensive passing lane).

*Important Notice*
D.League players Crawford & Almond was suppose to prepare very hard in the D.League for their last-chance to make it into the NBA by being healthy and NBA-Ready to out perform over half the prospects in the Summer League Games. 
Their performance, guidance, and team leadership with the Knicks fresh college players are not worth signing or given any more playingtime in the SLG. 

In training camp Almond will make Larry Hughes look like a Super-Star.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hill finished with averages of 14.4 points, and 8.2 rebounds per game. Douglas averaged 9 points, and 7 assists per game. I'm pleased with the play of our two draft picks. We finished 0-5 in summer league play though.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

.275 shooting against rookies and scrubs pleases you? Douglas sucked it up and was one of the main reason they finished 0-5.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

He showed he can distribute the ball, and play defense. If he can do that and improve his shooting touch I don't understand the hostility. Last time I checked our offense wasn't the problem.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Jordan Hill at SF?*

Kiya, what is going on with you? Seriously, are you on medication? There is NOTHING, I repeat, NOTHING, that indicates Hill should EVER be in SF talk. If he can't make it as a PF/C, he will flunk out of the league. Wowzers.


----------

